
Psychology of Design: 101 Cognitive Biases and Principles Affecting UX - jcoletti
https://growth.design/psychology/
======
jcoletti
"Every time users interact with products, they filter the information, seek
the meaning of it, act within a given time, store bits of the interaction in
their memories. So to improve your user experience, you need to understand the
biases & heuristics affecting those four decision-cycle steps."

